# 88 note midi keyboard recommendations



## jimjazzuk (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm currently using my nord electro to play with VSTs, but unfortunately it's limited as it only has 76 keys and no mod wheel or easily assignable controls.

I'm looking for an 88 key midi keyboard which has a minimum of a mod wheel and ideally other knobs for controlling parameters. I'm torn between weighted keys (great for piano) or semi weighted (perhaps better for other instruments sometimes). My budget is about £300 maximum and I don't mind used 'boards. I'm also open to purely midi controllers _and _stage piano type keyboards like a Roland, Yamaha etc.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 19, 2019)

Well, I can tell you I use both of these...and love them...

Nektar LX88+ this is an excellent, set-weighted controller with all the slider and knobs you'll typically need. It's quite inexpensive (I paid $400 Canadian), and inegrates nicely with most major DAW's.

Native Instrument S88 - I have the first generation, and I love this thing. It has weighted keys, and works great with major DAW's. In my case, Logic Pro and Cubase 10. An added bonus is the included Komplete Kontrol software which integrates perfectly, allowing you to control any NKS instrument straight from the controller's knob's. You can also assign any of the knobs to whatever you wish, and there is a cool light-guide feature. The only thing I dislike is the tech-sensitive MOD and pitch sliders. The new MKII version has regular wheels though. I highly recommend!


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 19, 2019)

What does "set-weighted" means? It that the same has having weighted keys?


----------



## ooktron (Feb 19, 2019)

I agree, the Nektar LX88+ and NI S88 (MK I) are great midi keyboards in that price range.

You could also keep an eye out for a used Doepfer LMK or PK series keyboard, the older ones often show up in that price range on eBay and the Fatar keys they use (TP/40GH) are, IMO, some of the better plastic keys you'll find in that price range.
Another great thing about the Doepfer keyboards is the fact that you can upgrade them with all kinds of add-ons Doepfer makes (ribbons, mod wheels, etc.)


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 22, 2019)

Niah2 said:


> What does "set-weighted" means? It that the same has having weighted keys?



Damn auto correct  I meant semi-weighted.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks guys. Alternatively do many keyboards transmit midi changes of octave? My Nord doesn't. I.e. transpose down the octave so that I can get to key triggers lower down the keyboard range


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 26, 2019)

Any decent MIDI controller should be able to do that. If it doesn't, it's not a decent MIDI controller


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 26, 2019)

The Korg Kronos which is overkill in many ways has numerous assignable sliders and switches (a joystick instead of mod wheel so I assigned to a slider.) The action may be the best of any keyboard available and fine for synth or organ-type parts. I used to have an Electro 4 but unloaded it due to the pitiful SW action (the weighted action also not good.)


----------



## jimjazzuk (Feb 26, 2019)

Do you think this is a viable option (transposing so I can get to key triggers) with a smaller keyboard, or am I better off going for the full 88-keys? Mostly doing orchestral style stuff.


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 26, 2019)

jimjazzuk said:


> Do you think this is a viable option (transposing so I can get to key triggers) with a smaller keyboard, or am I better off going for the full 88-keys? Mostly doing orchestral style stuff.


Different people are comfortable working different ways. I’m a keyboard player by trade and totally comfortable with smaller keyboards for gigs but for writing, I don’t want to deal with a fixed limitation particularly when playing with ideas low or high in register. It makes me way too conscious of the process of translating those ideas since I know I maybe stopped in my tracks any second to hear what I’m thinking and then transposing down and back etc. Some guys have no problem working that way but us pianists are most likely going to chafe at that.

An important thing to consider is that the fader throw is rather short so if you like to ride your parts in than it could be a problem. I think they work fine for entering CC info and getting things where you want them essentially. I always end up editing that information very carefully afterward in the DAW so it’s not a hindrance and there are numerous faders which can be saved in numerous configurations for whatever library you’re dealing with. One thing that is more of a nuisance than you would think is the fact that the keyboard boots up rather than turning on instantly so there’s 90 seconds or something to wait each time. It’s a great keyboard though and what guys like Herbie Hancock play with it’s great feel and programmability.

Edit: Sorry, I didn’t directly answer your keyswitch question. I tend to mouse those in since they are not consistant even within libraries; very low or high and have to be placed exactly in time as opposed to freely played in.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 26, 2019)

jimjazzuk said:


> Do you think this is a viable option (transposing so I can get to key triggers) with a smaller keyboard, or am I better off going for the full 88-keys? Mostly doing orchestral style stuff.


Or a third option: Get a mini keyboard like the NanoKey for keyswitching. This way, your switches are always in the same place. Useful even with 88 keys.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks for you you input everyone. I've read that the Nektar 88+ can have some unevenness between the black and white keys - can anyone vouch for this?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 26, 2019)

jimjazzuk said:


> Thanks for you you input everyone. I've read that the Nektar 88+ can have some unevenness between the black and white keys - can anyone vouch for this?



Not here, but I heard the fist generation LX keys were like this. The LX88+ apparently fixed this problem.

I should also mention that if you use a lot of NKS Kontakt stuff, and sometimes use key switches, the LED's on the S88 are brilliant....they show exactly where they are.


----------



## bill5 (Mar 14, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Well, I can tell you I use both of these...and love them...
> 
> Nektar LX88+ this is an excellent, set-weighted controller with all the slider and knobs you'll typically need. It's quite inexpensive (I paid $400 Canadian), and inegrates nicely with most major DAW's.


Can you elaborate on "semi-weighted," as I've seen keyboards called that which felt anywhere from fully weighted to very close to synth action. I'd like to find a MIDI controller that's truly about half-way in between.




Dave Connor said:


> The Korg Kronos which is overkill in many ways has numerous assignable sliders and switches (a joystick instead of mod wheel so I assigned to a slider.) The action may be the best of any keyboard available and fine for synth or organ-type parts. I used to have an Electro 4 but unloaded it due to the pitiful SW action (the weighted action also not good.)


? The Kronos is a full-up workstation/synth and is I think about $3000+.


----------



## bill5 (Mar 14, 2019)

PS to OP: I've been window shopping for awhile and this is what I've found on 88-key controllers - first number is cost (US dollars). I can't speak to how good any are, just FYI:

200 Alesis Q88 
250 Swissonic Controlkey88 (note: has aftertouch)
290 Nektar LX88 
340 MAudio Code61 (also aftertouch)


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 14, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Can you elaborate on "semi-weighted," as I've seen keyboards called that which felt anywhere from fully weighted to very close to synth action. I'd like to find a MIDI controller that's truly about half-way in between.
> 
> ? The Kronos is a full-up workstation/synth and is I think about $3000+.


As I said it's overkill with all the on board features but it's also worth every penny in my case. Being a piano/keyboard player the single most important thing to me is the action and feel. Virtually every single controller I've played has inferior action. Who wants to fight a sluggish action all day year-round? Particularly doing orchestral mock-ups where you're playing in quick parts constantly. The Kronos is a dream to play and has enhanced my workflow measurably.

The problem with keyboard controllers has always been _quality action _versus_ control features._The choice has always been one or the other. They have got better in recent years but not up to my standards - and I've played them all. With the Kronos I have assignable sliders, buttons and knobs - a lot of them! nothing stacked on the keyboard for extra functionality and a clumsy setup. It's perfect for me in that it provides the two most important things to me in a keyboard. As far as the cost, I got it used in perfect condition for $2700 which compared to the other gear we all have to buy is not out of the ordinary and a write-off of course. Everyone has their preferences and budget and I've stated mine just in case the OP or someone isn't aware of what a great machine it is.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 15, 2019)

bill5 said:


> Can you elaborate on "semi-weighted," as I've seen keyboards called that which felt anywhere from fully weighted to very close to synth action. I'd like to find a MIDI controller that's truly about half-way in between.



Your best bet is to try a few out before deciding, it all comes down to personal preference. For me, the action is a bit heavier than my old M-Audio Keystation 88, but definitely not fully weighted. I personally like it.


----------



## Victor N. (Mar 17, 2019)

in the same boat... looking for a 88 keys midi controller after i sold my nektar lx61+.

lx88 would be top on my list if not for the million buttons and controls i never used on the lx61+. in fact, most midi controllers would do us (do me at least) a big favor, and a price cut too, by having just two mod wheels and removing all the unnecessary buttons and switches and controls. all those could be delegated to another controller device. which, by the way, most of them have on the market as well. 

i am surprised none of these companies has thought about it.

if yamaha ever enters the midi controller market, they would do great i believe. i mean, i am looking at https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NP32B-KIT-Piaggero-Portable/dp/B01BPHEQCY/ (this) on amazon and all they need to do is remove speakers, add mod wheels, add midi. would buy instantly.


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 17, 2019)

Victor N. said:


> if yamaha ever enters the midi controller market, they would do great i believe. i mean, i am looking at https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NP32B-KIT-Piaggero-Portable/dp/B01BPHEQCY/ (this) on amazon and all they need to do is remove speakers, add mod wheels, add midi. would buy instantly.


Maybe you can try this too :


----------



## AllanH (Mar 17, 2019)

I have an older Privia that we have in the living room. The action is actually very nice. The built-in sounds and speakers a bit less so. But with headphones, it's very playable. I've never used it as a controller but the action is better than most cheap weighted keyboards I've tried.


----------



## markd (Mar 17, 2019)

I also recommend the LX88+. I've had mine for a few months and love it. Works great with Cubase. And I haven't noticed any unevenness between the white and black keys.


----------



## Victor N. (Mar 17, 2019)

oh thanks for mentioning the casio privia. i looked it up and it's very cool indeed. they also mentioned in the description that most casio's digital pianos can be used as midi controllers. will keep an eye on them. too bad this one doesn't have mod wheels.


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 18, 2019)

Privia key action is very good and very underrated. If you want to a good grand hammer action to use with your piano libraries without breaking the bank then look no further. They don't have a mod-wheel though. 

In my case, i'm fine with no mod-wheel since i have my 10000 sliders (lol) korg Kronos 61 keys for controlling kontakt instruments.


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 18, 2019)

I have a keyboard that suits me well (because the mechanics of the keys does not make noise) is the Roland A88 (which is no longer manufactured), but did not have enough control knobs. I solved the problem by adding a Korg NanoKontrol (why not add a mini keyboard with wheel modulation, like NI Kontrol A25?).


----------



## keepitsimple (Mar 18, 2019)

ratherbirds said:


> I have a keyboard that suits me well (because the mechanics of the keys does not make noise) is the Roland A88 (which is no longer manufactured), but did not have enough control knobs. I solved the problem by adding a Korg NanoKontrol (why not add a mini keyboard with wheel modulation, like NI Kontrol A25?).


If you just need a mod-wheel and you have an iphone, you can download an app called "Weeel!" and let it control the mod wheel in Kontakt over wifi. You just need to install a PC app for that called "rtpMidi". If you're on OSX, Midi over wifi will work right out the box.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 18, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> If you just need a mod-wheel and you have an iphone, you can download an app called "Weeel!" and let it control the mod wheel in Kontakt over wifi. You just need to install a PC app for that called "rtpMidi". If you're on OSX, Midi over wifi will work right out the box.



That's a good one. I ended up creating my own MOD wheel in TouchOSC, best $6 I ever spent. I use it instead of the touch strip on my S88, and can place the iPhone wherever I want.


----------



## bill5 (Mar 21, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Your best bet is to try a few out before deciding, it all comes down to personal preference. For me, the action is a bit heavier than my old M-Audio Keystation 88, but definitely not fully weighted. I personally like it.


Thanks but the GC here sucks :( Little to try on display


----------



## Victor N. (Mar 23, 2019)

to the original poster,

i was in the same situation and i decided to go with studiologic numa compact 2. have a look here and here.

my findings are that big names like yamaha, roland, casio don't care about MIDI controllers, or us for that matter.

their digital pianos selections are the best you can get that are close to the real thing. but they don't come with mod or pitch wheels or even MIDI for some. having external devices for pitch and modulation is a no-no and not worth it. (i heard it spikes up CPU usage in cubase for example...)

we want a all-in-one package. our software wants it too.

that said, please keep their offerings in mind: casio privia px series, roland fp series, and yamaha p series. their demos are astounding and blew my mind!

the numa compact 2 surprised me with a few things: the internal speakers are better than i thought. i can play this instrument by itself without cubase and my computer now has extra good speakers. (well you guys probably have great speakers to begin with so this wouldn't apply...)

the keys are great. i have no idea what the name fatar is or represents. but people who know say it's great and i believe them. (sorry m-audio hammer-action 88...)

the zones thingy is new to me but i like it. you can map instruments to be in a "low" zone (say bass) and another to the "upper" zone (say organ, strings, etc.).

the integrated sound bank (a.piano, e.piano, bass, orchestra, organ, synth, etc.) is not bad at all.

i went with compact 2 instead of compact 2x, mind you, because the former has less buttons even though the 2x is newer.

i don't care about buttons and switches. in fact, i want a simple design. (sorry nektar impact lx88...) i only needed wheels to make my playing feel natural on, say, strings and such. the sticks are not wheels but they function the same way.

also, all the buttons are effects and mixing buttons like reverb, chorus, flanger, etc. not DJ buttons or pad buttons (sorry nektar again...)

oh, and it has a headphones port the size of my index finger. i have no idea what that port is but i do need an adapter for it.

but so far, i am happy and i can tell people to consider it


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2019)

Yamaha P-45. Cheap with piano feel touch, but not semi-weighted action keys.


----------



## bill5 (Mar 24, 2019)

Daniel said:


> piano feel touch, but not semi-weighted


What does that mean? It's a weighted keybed?


----------



## bill5 (Mar 24, 2019)

Victor N. said:


> to the original poster,
> 
> i was in the same situation and i decided to go with studiologic numa compact 2. have a look here and here.
> 
> ...


That did sound promising but $700, ouch, well more than I'd care to spend on a MIDI controller. I do like the joystick controllers esp but no idea why they made them so tiny.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2019)

bill5 said:


> What does that mean? It's a weighted keybed?


Yes, Yamaha P-45 is a weighted keybed. Sorry for my bad language.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 24, 2019)

For the price, the M-Audio Hammer 88 blows them all away. I have it and it's fantastic. There are no velocity jumps or surprises...I get exactly what I play. It has pitch/mod wheel and one slider...two pedal inputs as well, and software to change things...but I have not had the need to change one thing on it. 

Yes...it's a bit noisy on the keys, but most are...they are plastic as well, but doesn't matter to me because the response is dead on. The reviews are mostly all favorable, and I got mine for less than $400. If you consider a Yamaha for that same price point, they come with sounds...but lack the MIDi features...so in comparison, M-Audio spent more money where we all need it...in the actual controller part.

It's a bit heavy at 38lbs...but solid as a rock. I have it on a heavy duty Z type stand, and it's solid and doesn't move at all while playing...and this is key to having a really good piano feel...as an acoustic piano doesn't move or shake when you play it. LOL

keys are medium weight I'd say, so you should be able to play other instruments other than piano quite comfortably.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 24, 2019)

keepitsimple said:


> Privia key action is very good and very underrated. If you want to a good grand hammer action to use with your piano libraries without breaking the bank then look no further. They don't have a mod-wheel though.


Completely agree. Better than most in the price range and most controller keyboards IMO


----------



## bill5 (Mar 25, 2019)

Daniel said:


> Yes, Yamaha P-45 is a weighted keybed. Sorry for my bad language.


No worries, just didn't want to assume that was what you meant, thx!


----------



## DrLID (Sep 22, 2020)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Well, I can tell you I use both of these...and love them...
> 
> Nektar LX88+ this is an excellent, set-weighted controller with all the slider and knobs you'll typically need. It's quite inexpensive (I paid $400 Canadian), and inegrates nicely with most major DAW's.
> 
> Native Instrument S88 - I have the first generation, and I love this thing. It has weighted keys, and works great with major DAW's. In my case, Logic Pro and Cubase 10. An added bonus is the included Komplete Kontrol software which integrates perfectly, allowing you to control any NKS instrument straight from the controller's knob's. You can also assign any of the knobs to whatever you wish, and there is a cool light-guide feature. The only thing I dislike is the tech-sensitive MOD and pitch sliders. The new MKII version has regular wheels though. I highly recommend!




Could you tell a little more about your experience with Native Instruments S88, please? Is this Komplete Kontrol S88 MKII ? How it works with Logic? Do you use any additional library like Spitfire, EWQL, etc? Thanks!


----------



## Tritonus (Sep 22, 2020)

ratherbirds said:


> I have a keyboard that suits me well (because the mechanics of the keys does not make noise) is the Roland A88 (which is no longer manufactured), but did not have enough control knobs.



Roland A88 was replaced by the A88-MKII. I have both and I never used the controls on the board. Instead I use FaderMaster and CC121 for the faders.


----------



## JonS (Sep 22, 2020)

Victor N. said:


> oh thanks for mentioning the casio privia. i looked it up and it's very cool indeed. they also mentioned in the description that most casio's digital pianos can be used as midi controllers. will keep an eye on them. too bad this one doesn't have mod wheels.


I have a Casio Privia which I only use as a MIDI controller. It’s a nice choice.


----------



## Babaghanoush (Sep 22, 2020)

I'll also give a thumbs up to the Roland A-88 MKII. It's the 3rd keyboard I've owned and it's the best so far. I like that it's not tremendously deep and that it's just not as loud as other keyboards I've tried. Overall it's an extremely well-made product (made in Malaysia). I use mine with an SL mixface.

I should mention that it's not the keyboard for you if you require aftertouch or little lights everywhere!


----------



## bill5 (Sep 22, 2020)

$1000 for a MIDI controller? If I'm putting out that kind of money, might as well get the Juno DS88.


----------



## Babaghanoush (Sep 22, 2020)

bill5 said:


> $1000 for a MIDI controller?



Yes! and I'd buy another if I need to replace this one. It's right in line with NI's Komplete Control and way cheaper than Doepfer. I've owned cheaper (M-Audio) and it didn't work out so to each their own I say.

I will admit, it doesn't have as many cute lights as NI's keyboard but that's actually another reason why I went with the A-88.


----------



## Ostinato (Sep 22, 2020)

When you need no Aftertouch but a great Keybed, perhaps the Kawai MP-7 SE is an option for you. It has Modwheels and is useable as a Midi Controller.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 22, 2020)

Babaghanoush said:


> Yes!


Because? Seriously, why not just get the DS-88, which offers a lot more for the same price?


----------



## Babaghanoush (Sep 23, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Because? Seriously, why not just get the DS-88, which offers a lot more for the same price?


To be honest, I didn't seriously consider a DS-88. I probably saw the +$200 difference and moved on but if I were to go back in time I'd give it a look...

... entering time machine...


They don't have the same type of keys A88: "PHA-4 Keybed with Escapement, Fully-weighted" vs DS88: "Weighted-action, Roland Ivory Feel-G". I do like the PHA-4.
The DS88 is 1" thicker and 2" deeper which wouldn't be great FOR ME in my studio. Sounds finicky but hey it's my setup, my money.
I wouldn't use the sounds so +$200 for things I don't want or need would probably not equal a buy.

But as always, to each their own!


----------



## Victor N. (Sep 30, 2020)

😅 😅 

this thread is still going!

i ended up getting the numacompact 2x and not the privia. 

my only complaint, guys, is that i have no use whatsoever for the bank of sounds that came with it. and the two sticks, i am so sorry, suck. builtin speakers are awesome though, i use them as extra speakers.

i ordered a separate midi controller with faders and knobs that i use as controller. the numacompact is great for playing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 5, 2020)

How do people find playing in string, woodwind, drum, synth lines with hammer-action keyboards? I have a digital Yamaha here and would not enjoy playing in those lines on that compared to say my S61 synth action. I wonder which 88 keyboard would be a good balance between the two - not too heavy of an action but still ok to play for piano (not like a concert recital, just to play in some piano parts or write with). Unlike some folks here, I don't want to use any of the onboard buttons and faders (apart from the pitch wheel) - I only want the keys to be poking out from under my desk.

I think Roland's tend to have a little bit of a lighter touch than the NI S88 (from what I remember playing them at GC long time ago). Maybe something like the Arturia KeyLab Essential as well (as a bonus, it has the shortest height of any MIDI controller I've seen - which is great for fitting under a desk!).


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 6, 2020)

Maybe a nice 88 hammer action and add a smaller synth-action keybed. That's what I'm thinking
right now to change in my setup. I have a NI S61 MKII, great synth action, afthertouch and so on...
but hate to transpose all the time for keyswitches and bigger range (piano, church organ...)
Tried with an extra small keyb (Arturia Minilab) transposed way down in the ks range but this doesn't
work as handy as I thought.
So next idee : a affordable extra 88 hamer action or swap the S61 for the S88. Only problem, the S88
is just a centimeter to long to fit on my Workdesk tray.


----------



## Victor N. (Dec 6, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How do people find playing in string, woodwind, drum, synth lines with hammer-action keyboards?...



well, can't speak for everyone but i don't consider myself a true "keyboard player" even though i can decently play a few pieces 😅 😅

i am amazed by what great players can do. same thing goes for all the other instruments you mention.

all i can do is emulate their expressions through faders and knobs and my DAW. things like hammer-action, light touch, etc. don't mean anything to me. but then again, i am still learning and i have never done anything close to playing live.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 6, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How do people find playing in string, woodwind, drum, synth lines with hammer-action keyboards?



Totally personal preference. I'm a pianist, and learned on an acoustic piano. It took time for me to adjust to an unweighted "synth-action" controller, but I do just fine on one now. I still prefer a hammer-action keybed for everything though, because it's what I know best.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 23, 2022)

Tritonus said:


> Roland A88 was replaced by the A88-MKII. I have both and I never used the controls on the board. Instead I use FaderMaster and CC121 for the faders.


I am considering the A88MKII...but when I tried a similar action at a local store (RD88), I had a hard time with fast repeated notes. Not that I will be using that often, but with orchestral composing, sometimes this comes up with string shorts. Do you find that's the case, or is it just me? I tried it with the on board sounds of course, so maybe it triggers libraries differently?


----------

